# FS: 2010/11 OEM RNS-E Kits (Hi-RES-LED, TMC, 2 x 32GB SD...) $1399



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*Who we are:* VagNavs.com is an online retailer of navigation units and accessories. We have been selling navigation units for Audi and Volkswagen since 2005 and over that time frame we have sold hundreds of units to customers in the US and Canada. We mainly sell navigation packages that include everything needed for the upgrade. Our goal is to have every customer satisfied with all aspects of their new purchase with our motto being "Once your reputation is lost, so is your business"

We are excited to offer Audi RNS-E (2nd Generation) Navigation Packages

*1st Generation RNS-E vs. 2nd Generation RNS-E Unit*

* High-resolution LED screen (twice as high resolution vs. old)
* SD card slots can accept and read 2 x 32GB SDHC cards vs. 4GB in older generation
* SDHC card can store 14k songs/play list each vs. 400 songs in old units
* Refreshed menu with better presented song titles
* Faster processor to calculate routes










*For all A6 / S6 / RS6 / Allroad / C5 / (Years: 2000-2004 / Allroad 2000-2005) * Demo video below.

*Navigation Unit features:*

It uses one DVD for the US and Canada (Included).

High-resolution 6.5-inch folding TFT display (800 x 480 pixel)

Two integrated MMC/SD card slots for Mp3 files (Supports SDHC cards up to 32GB)

Display live traffic reports (Free) which is traffic-congestion-accident-road conditions info.

Refreshed menu with better presented song titles

Faster processor to calculate routes

3-D map display and split-screen function

Audio CD's or Mp3's can be played

Numerous new navigation functions(e.g. perspective map view by means of bird's eye display, new split-screen function, selected points of interest displayed)

Integrated car radio with CD player (internal single DVD drive)

Driver information system

Turning instructions and arrow depicted in driver information system

Two FM tuners (second tuner searches in the background for better reception)

Compatible with a CD changer, Bose/Non Bose sound system, Satellite radio, Bluetooth, iPod etc.

*The Audi package will include everything needed for the upgrade. All necessary tools, adapters and cables are included.*



*COST:*

* $1399 for Audi A6 units + shipping

The units are brand new and their is 12 month warranty issued by VagNavs.com.

If you have any questions send us an email, IM or give us a call at 888-338-1375. You may also visit our website at: http://www.vagnavs.com
Regards,
Brian
VagNavs.com
888-338-1375
[email protected]


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------



## VagNavs.com (Jun 9, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------

